# pocket camp Friend id thread



## 50m4ra (Oct 24, 2017)

For whenever the game comes!... Come here or whatever!


----------



## 50m4ra (Oct 25, 2017)

Bump for Australia leak(?)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops already made... Ignore me..


----------

